# Reheat Whole Fatty in Sous Vide?



## noggin (Jan 18, 2019)

Does anyone have any thoughts on reheating the fatty in a sous vide?  I need to make a couple of fatties a couple of days in advance and will need to reheat them for breakfast for about 20 people.  

I figure I can make the fatties and then refrigerate them. I can set my sous vide for 135 the night before I need them so it is ready to go in the morning.  I can then put the sous vide in the bed of my truck, with the fatties in it, and take them to site.  At site, I'll have about an hour of time to get the sous vide back up to 135.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 18, 2019)

I think it would be good.  never had a SV though. but the concept of reheating seems well within the realm of reasonableness


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 18, 2019)

In theory that sounds like it would work. Be curious to see what others say.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 18, 2019)

practice run


----------



## xray (Jan 18, 2019)

It sounds like it wil reheat no problem.

If you did a bacon weave, that may be a little soggy in the SV. It’s hard to say having never reheated a fatty.

Maybe give a quick sear for the bacon? Since you said you were at a site...maybe hit the bacon with a torch if you don’t have access to a cooking area or power.

Interested on what happens and what others say.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 18, 2019)

That would be my main concern is you certainly will lose the crispness of the bacon.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 18, 2019)

I see a lot of possibilities for disaster with trying to transport a bucket of hot water in the bed of your truck.
I think the reheating might even overcook your fatties.
But if it comes off, it should be good.

I agree with Flatbroke, Practice run if you can.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 18, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> In theory that sounds like it would work. Be curious to see what others say.





xray said:


> Maybe give a quick sear for the bacon? Since you said you were at a site...maybe hit the bacon with a torch if you don’t have access to a cooking area or power.


I'm with these Dudes.No SV here,but have enough experience simmering in vac bags to think the above cited are correct.


----------



## noggin (Jan 18, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I see a lot of possibilities for disaster with trying to transport a bucket of hot water in the bed of your truck.
> I think the reheating might even overcook your fatties.



No worries on disaster.  I use a cooler with a lid and can strap it down well. I've done it a couple of times.  Regarding overcooking, that's one of the great things about sous vide.  You _can_ overcook stuff in them, but it takes quite a few hours.  So, if I smoke until 160F internal, I can put it in a sous vide at 130-140 for several hours to rehaat it and not worry about overcooking it.  My real concern is what would happen to the bacon crispness.  I reheat pulled pork and brisket often in my sous vide (I'm tired of typing "sous vide" now) and it basically kills the bark.  I'm not sure what it'd do to crispy bacon.

So, maybe a trial run as suggested is what I should do.  Or maybe I'll just wing it and see how it goes.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 18, 2019)

noggin said:


> No worries on disaster.  I use a cooler with a lid and can strap it down well. I've done it a couple of times.  Regarding overcooking, that's one of the great things about sous vide.  You _can_ overcook stuff in them, but it takes quite a few hours.  So, if I smoke until 160F internal, I can put it in a sous vide at 130-140 for several hours to rehaat it and not worry about overcooking it.  My real concern is what would happen to the bacon crispness.  I reheat pulled pork and brisket often in my sous vide (I'm tired of typing "sous vide" now) and it basically kills the bark.  I'm not sure what it'd do to crispy bacon.
> 
> So, maybe a trial run as suggested is what I should do.  Or maybe I'll just wing it and see how it goes.


I would try the bacon first. I fear it will be soggy


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 18, 2019)

If your bacon is crispy, I think it will soften in the SV bags due to moisture.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 18, 2019)

I'd plan on removing the SV unit from the cooler during transport. Hate to see the electronics get wet.

I know, sounds obvious, but if I listed all the obviously dumb things I've done in life by overlooking basic details, well... You know


----------



## oddegan (Jan 18, 2019)

I have reheated a half fatty in my SV. Works fine but alas the bacon is soggy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2019)

Sorry no sound advice. I've always reheated in a microwave or oven. I wonder if the fatty would fall apart being bounced around in the back of your truck.

Chris


----------



## noggin (Jan 19, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I'd plan on removing the SV unit from the cooler during transport. Hate to see the electronics get wet.


The electronics are actually pretty well sealed, so that hasn't been an issue.  But definitely something to watch for!



oddegan said:


> I have reheated a half fatty in my SV. Works fine but alas the bacon is soggy.



Ahh, that's what I was afraid of.  I suppose I can make it without bacon, should still be good.  Or maybe make it with the bacon, but remove it before it goes into the sous vide.  I can reheat the weave in the microwave and rewrap it.  Worst case is they don't have bacon.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 19, 2019)

If they are going to be breakfast fatties you might try frying the bacon first and then incorporating it into your filling. It won't stay crispy but the flavor will be solid.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 19, 2019)

noggin said:


> I'm tired of typing "sous vide" now



LOL. I got tired of fighting my phone's autocorrect and finally added sous vide to the dictionary.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 19, 2019)

IMHO I would wrap in tinfoil and reheat in the oven.


----------

